# Nissan X-trail Accessories in Canada



## Rxvxlstokx (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi All,

What a great forum; learning lots from everyone! As a new x-trail owner, I'm just wondering the best places to buy x-trail accessories? Canadian Tire and Lordco seem to have limited supplies. I live in BC, so a recommendation somewhere close to home would be best; but anywhere is Canada will work too.

Thanks kindly for your help:newbie:


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

unfortunately... you gotta search the net... seeing the U.S. did not take on the x-trail the Nissan website in the states have nothing to offer. If you are willing to pay the shipping cost there are places is Australia and the UK. 

What accessories are you looking for... CAI... then there is a site in Canada.... front strut bars... there is a place in the states.... brakes.... in Canada... specialized mufflers... you probably can go to your local and get them made.... 

The more info you give us the better the chances of getting direction.

Good luck


----------



## VTC (Feb 9, 2010)

*Nissan x-trail accesories*

hi guys 
does any one knows a website that sells Nissan x-trail accesories 
performance , body kits ,and all the parts that i can install on my x-trail
i really want to pimp out my x-trail


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Send it to us in Australia and we'll pimp it out for you LOL


----------

